# Frozen mice selling.



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Something I found out from a pet shop owner, very good friend and the prices he pays for his frozen mice stock.

pinkies 0.12
fluffs 0.14
sml mice 0.24
xlge mice 0.45

all of course in the UK carry vat @20%

These are genuine prices as I took them from his invoice.

Just thought it may interest others if they are thinking of selling frozen to pet shops knowing a guide price is always handy.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

if thats from his invoice dont forget thats what his shops paying for them and proberly in bulk, his shop will then sell them for more to the public. 
What i did was have a look in the local shops that sell them and made a note of there prices and offer just under that price. By me a large frozen mouse in shops is about a pound somthing


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Those proces are trade prices and have to add vat to them and yes there are minimum quantities, I posted it to give everyone an idea of how much petshops actually pay for their frozen foods, as is intended as a guide price as some wholesalers will charge more.

eg Pinkies/fluffs are sold in trade packs of 100
small mice in trade packs of 50
large and xlarge mice in trade packs of 25

For those who do not have any reptiles or other animals to feed surplus onto it is a way of generating a little funds with mice otherwise destined for the bin.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Shops now are not allowed to buy in frozen from "unknown" breeders to sell on. The stock they sell must go through correct procedures/checks that all reptile and raptor food all must go through. A pet shop can only legally buy food from privet breeders if its for his own use with his own reptiles from my understanding.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

laoshu. As far as the UK is concerned there is no legal obligation as to where a pet shop buys his stock whether frozen or otherwise. However there is a code of ethics in which there should be no blood on any of the animals that are frozen and as such should follow recommended humane euthanasia practices of which is detailed within the culling section of this forum. That is a code of ethics and NOT a legal requirement.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

laoshu. If a pet shop can purchase live from a breeder off the street then if that same shop sells frozen they are free to buy frozen also. Licencing for pet shops is controled by the local authority and that covers the likes of the housing and care of the animals and the maximum number of live animals per breed kept on the premises. Most local authorities now also require that the licence holder and all staff hold a valid animal managment certificate.
Rodents are not covered by USDA so anyone claiming to have such certificate is due to other animals and not rodents


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah i get what your saying but im thinking it would surley be better for a breeder who isnt mass producing mice to sell them them selves straight to the reptile owners rather than to shops as they would get a bit more money that way.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

yes if they knew of any reptile owners as I stated it is just a guide if one sells direct to pet shop


----------



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

laoshu said:


> Shops now are not allowed to buy in frozen from "unknown" breeders to sell on. The stock they sell must go through correct procedures/checks that all reptile and raptor food all must go through. A pet shop can only legally buy food from privet breeders if its for his own use with his own reptiles from my understanding.


well there aren't public breeders, are there ? haha
best thing to do is breed your own
that way you know it's all been kept in perfect conditions and the life they have lives has been worth living


----------

